# Muzzleloader for turkey?



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

As far as reg. on muzzleloaders. can A guy use actual bullets or do you have to load your gun with pellets???


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

From what I read in the rules muzzle loading long rifles are legal. I in fact am planning on using my 50 loaded down a bit and my son a 32 with maxi-bullets (110 gr).
jP


----------

